# hello fellow ironmen



## 361mecheng (May 3, 2013)

whats up guys, i found this place by researching a cycle im trying to get but i have little to no info on it, i hope i get good positive info from ppl here, i have about 5 years in the bodybuilding scene i have tired about everything legal to gain weight but nothing worked, i recently got introduced to ats products by a certified trainer, i wont lie i have heard positive and negative reviews from the product but after doing one cycle of omnadrol and 13 i saw gains in muscle and strenght im 26 years old current military, 5'10" at 160-155lbs. my goal is 180- 185lbs max im not seeing it anymore with this cycle, i just got my hands on bio -ts250 and bio-te250 but how do i take it? what dose how many times a day..should i even do this cycle or did i fuk up? please help in this matter my motivation is there, i just need that special power to see my results flurish...thanks


----------



## Arnold (May 3, 2013)

361mecheng, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## stevekc73 (May 3, 2013)

Welcome aboard 361mecheng.


----------



## sofargone561 (May 3, 2013)

welcome


----------



## brazey (May 3, 2013)

Welcome​


----------



## c4x (May 3, 2013)

Welcome.
Before you start looking into anabolics. Make sure your diet and training are in check.


Training
Diet & Nutrition

You have come to the right place,the people of this forum are the finest and friendliest around.We will all do our best to provide you with the info that you request

On future threads, be sure to post all your stats:
Age
BF%
Height
Weight
*Diet* (Thats a must)
Training routine

See you around, C4x


----------



## 361mecheng (May 3, 2013)

yea i know sorry guys attention to detail..i got carried away..thanks for the welcoming..hope to polish my rutine..i kn ow i might be doing something wrong..something so little


----------



## heavylifting1 (May 4, 2013)

Welcome on board


----------



## charley (May 4, 2013)

_*  Welcome!!!*_


----------



## 361mecheng (May 7, 2013)

still trying to get the hang of this.. but thanks for the welcome guy


----------



## Sunsoutgunsout (May 7, 2013)

welcome to the board


----------



## forumhacker (May 9, 2013)

im 5'11 160lb and i dont even lift and you have been 5years in bb scene lol, problems is your in calorie deficit, are you saying your not seeing gains with test? you have to be in c surplus otherwise nothing will make you gain. get some test prop and dbol.


----------



## ashoprep1 (May 9, 2013)

Welcome


----------

